# Fishing spring dams?



## whitetail_freak (Feb 23, 2009)

when do you guys start to fish the dams in spring? do you start to fish as soon as ice goes out or does it take a little while for the walleyes to move in? any help would be really appreciated! i live right around sartell and fish the verso paper mill dam quite often, and do catch quite a few walleyes, but would like to know when they move in. thanks!!


----------



## Gone Fishin (Dec 11, 2008)

Usually when the water emp gets to 40 or 50 is when I try and get in there. Thats usually when thier biological clock tells them it's time.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

When the water temp hits the high 30's is when I start catching the first eyes. I usually start out dragging( very slowly ) a 1/4oz jig with a white twister tail tipped with a big fathead thru the head. I will also throw out a dead stick with a red #4 gamakatsu( octopus ) hook, with a red bead above the hook. I hook a big fathead just under the dorsal fin so it can still swim. I usually use egg weights on the river and depending on the current, or slack, the weight differs. The biggest thing I see people do is come out cast way out in the current and rip the jig back super fast. Don't do that. When starting go as slow as possible without snagging, and then gradually move your speed up a bit. If you aren't getting bites slow down. 
This works great for me. Oh and the walleyes usually are within a half mile or less of the damn, starting by moving in during the fall and all winter. So I start back down stream and move my way up with the rising water temps.
:beer:


----------



## Mike Walleye (Apr 4, 2009)

I personally like visiting the dams right at the opening of the walleye fishing season. I could initially fishing with bottom bouncer and a home made walleye rig at very low speed. Once the walleyes are located, I will switch to vertical jigging 

Mike


----------



## rhino2003 (Aug 18, 2006)

Anyone been to the Ypsilanti or LaMoure Dam?


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

rhino2003 said:


> Anyone been to the Ypsilanti or LaMoure Dam?


I was by the lamoure dam yesterday while hunting...... i didnt see much of a dam due to the flooding.


----------

